# Litespeed sizing



## The Kraut (Jun 29, 2004)

In August I will visit the US and since Litespeed bikes there are much cheaper than in Germany I want to purchase a Litespeed Firenze there. I have already preordered a 57cm bike to assure that a bike is available. But now I was very surprised when I found out that Litespeed frames are measured from the center of the bottom bracket to the center of the top tube. I am used to ride bikes with a frame size of 58cm, measured from the center of the bottom bracket to the end of the seat tube. I am 184cm tall with an inseam length of 88cm. Do you think the bike will fit? Or would the 55cm frame have been the better choice? Nevertheless the standover height seems to be right. 
Does anybody know the seat tube length of a 57cm Litespeed frame? 

Thanks!
Kraut


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

The Kraut said:


> In August I will visit the US and since Litespeed bikes there are much cheaper than in Germany I want to purchase a Litespeed Firenze there. I have already preordered a 57cm bike to assure that a bike is available. But now I was very surprised when I found out that Litespeed frames are measured from the center of the bottom bracket to the center of the top tube. I am used to ride bikes with a frame size of 58cm, measured from the center of the bottom bracket to the end of the seat tube. I am 184cm tall with an inseam length of 88cm. Do you think the bike will fit? Or would the 55cm frame have been the better choice? Nevertheless the standover height seems to be right.
> Does anybody know the seat tube length of a 57cm Litespeed frame?
> 
> Thanks!
> Kraut


Standard geometry LiteSpeeds always have been measured center to top (c-t), i.e. from the center of the BB to the top of the top tube. The site currently says center to top, but the explanation and drawing are center to center. ?????

My ‘size 55’, 2000 Classic has a c-c seat post of 54cm and a c-c top tube of 55.5cm. 

The measurement to the top of the seat tube really doesn’t mean anything. As long as the stand-over is OK, get the correct top tube length.

Hope you enjoy your visit.

TF


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> Standard geometry LiteSpeeds always have been measured center to top (c-t), i.e. from the center of the BB to the top of the top tube. The site currently says center to top, but the explanation and drawing are center to center. ?????
> 
> My ‘size 55’, 2000 Classic has a c-c seat post of 54cm and a c-c top tube of 55.5cm.
> 
> ...


I emailed LiteSpeed and this is their reply:
"Our standard road frames are actually sized just as you said, from the center of the bottom bracket to the intersection of the centerline of the seat tube and the top of the top tube."
TF


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

The Kraut said:


> In August I will visit the US and since Litespeed bikes there are much cheaper than in Germany I want to purchase a Litespeed Firenze there. I have already preordered a 57cm bike to assure that a bike is available. But now I was very surprised when I found out that Litespeed frames are measured from the center of the bottom bracket to the center of the top tube. I am used to ride bikes with a frame size of 58cm, measured from the center of the bottom bracket to the end of the seat tube. I am 184cm tall with an inseam length of 88cm. Do you think the bike will fit? Or would the 55cm frame have been the better choice? Nevertheless the standover height seems to be right.
> Does anybody know the seat tube length of a 57cm Litespeed frame?
> 
> Thanks!
> Kraut


A lot of the bike shops I went to thinks the top tube measurement is more important than the size of a frame as long as you have standover clearance. What is the effective top tube measurement of your size 58 frame? If you are comfortable with that, get the frame with the corresponding toptube regardless of size.


----------

